# S3 Power loss



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have recently noticed a power loss with my 2000 S3. The kick at 3000 Rpm's when I floor the accelerator no longer occurs and I just have smooth acceleration up through the revs.
Before I used to notice a strong kick between 3 and 4000 revs especially in 2nd and 3rd.
I have replaced the diverter valve and Audi say there are no faults registered in the ECU. They have test driven the car and say there is no difference from other S3's. 
What could be causing this loss?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Do you drive in heavy slow traffic alot of the time?

I would try the following:

Reset the throttle bodies
Turn the ignition on to the point where all the dash lights come on, leave it like this for 5 mins without touching the throttle.
Then start up as normal.

If this doesn't work then I would do the following:

(making sure you have a note of your radio code first!)
Remove the negative battery lead...leave for approx 10 mins, then replace.
Then go through the first procedure mentioned again.

Let me know how you get on.

Nick


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I personally wouldn't play with the battery as at least one person has blown their dashboard by doing so. :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

But this is a proper solid S3 dash we are talking about not a finiky TT one


----------



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tried both suggestions and still the same - any more ideas?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just re-read the post and had another idea :

When you fitted your DV did you unclip an electrical lead to make it easier for yourself?

The question is did you reconnect it afterwards?

It's a reasonably common mistake people make and it results in you owning a 1.8 instead of a 1.8T.


----------



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

Audi (Specialised Cars Aberdeen) fitted the DV so I would hope they didn't make the mistake!
I can here the turbo whistle so I assume it is working.

Someone mentioned to me it might be the MAF (Mass air flow meter?).

I don't drive all the time in slow traffic - just in the morning usually.

I first noticed the problem after a weekend of harder than normal driving followed by a 390 mile trip on the motorway at normal motorway speeds.

The following week the kick at 3000 revs became intermittant. Sometimes I would feel it come and go and come back again inbetween 3 and 4000 revs. Within about a week and a half it finally dissapeared comletely.

Audi first suggested replacing a coolant level sensor which they said may effect the power!!!
They did and it didn't.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

For the time it takes to open the bonnet and remove the engine cover, it's probably worth checking. It could have been lose and now fallen off.

This pic (courtest of Wak's site) shows a Forge DV but in front of it you can see a wire running to the right handside of the DV into a connector. This is the one I recommend you check.


----------



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll check this afternoon - don't have the car right now.
Cheers


----------



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep it's connected.
Anybody any more suggestions?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like the same problem that I had with mine, it was the MAF Sensor and the lamda sensor in the exhaust. Took a few goes though as the problem does not register on the system. The ADT diagnosed it when the Engine Management light came on.


----------



## tim99 (Oct 31, 2003)

What's the ADT?
Did you replace the sensors or the MAF or both?
Was it expensive?

Can Audi check the sensors to see if this is causing the problem? They clearly don't believe I have a problem. I've been to two different dealers - they both say the same thing.

Should I wait till the engine management light comes on and then take it to Audi?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Audi Dedicated Technician- the call out guy. Not sure on cost as it was under warranty.

They changed the lambda sensor first and then as it was still occuring, changed the MAF. I guess it will just be the MAF sensor.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Is a MAF the same as a Air Mass Meter? Sorry, I don't pretend to be knowledgeable about these things..

.. it's just that when I had my car remapped at AmD a guy I'd met there got his pre-map rolling road figures and his power was way down, (car drove just like tim99 mentioned previously), so by simply replacing the Air Mass Meter (under warranty!!) got the car back up on power before tuning commenced.


----------

